# battery light stays on????



## daizee (Aug 10, 2006)

My 85 ZX has a weird problem.....the battery light stays on AFTER I turn the ignition off.....very weird. No problems of late with the charging system or battery though a few days ago all of the warning lights stayed on while the car was running.....that cleared up by itself. I have checked all the fuses and have also disconnected the ignition switch thinking the contacts were to blame, but no difference. I am in the process of removing the bulb from the cluster to stop the battery from being drained. Sure would like to remedy this as getting at that that dang bulb is murder!!!!! Anyone had this problem?????


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Have you checked the charging system output? Just because the car runs fine doesn't mean there isn't a problem. Just means it hasn't gotten bad enough , yet, to be a major problem...... Lights come on for a reason, I suggest you check it out more thoroughly. If you remove the light from the dash, how will you know if anything bad does happen in the future?


----------

